# Stihl brush hog?



## flh69 (May 4, 2019)

I have been given an old FS200AV, serial # 14202295, brush cutter. I am in need of the owners manual which I can not find. All the manuals I find are for the newer FS200 cutters. This machine was made in Germany & it is powered by an 020 chain saw engine. If anyone on this forum could provide info on this machine it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## flh69 (May 17, 2019)

I sent an email to Stihl & got a reply back. I was told that it was made in Germany between 1975 - 1983 but they have nothing in their data base.


----------

